# Denon Debuts 3 IN-Command Series Network-Capable Receivers



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

And to think i just purchased a 2112CI about two months ago.....the 2113CI would have made me future proof for about $150 more...:scratch:


----------

